# Citrus Tree Wood



## slink74659

We was in Florida this month visiting some of my wife's family and they were telling me about how the county had cut down their orange trees. This made me wonder where all that wood went. I did a search for citrus tree lumber but didn't find much. Is the wood from citrus trees suitable for making lumber or pens? Has anyone got a picture of a pen made from a orange tree? 
Thanks for any and all answers.
Steve


----------



## Dario

Fruitwoods in general are nice.  Some may be plain looking but the wood is usually fine grained.  Spalted citrus wood looks nice.  Most do warp and crack easily if not dried properly.

Don't have a pen out of one though


----------



## Rifleman1776

Orange wood dries very hard. It was widely used for many things in the pre-plastic days. I would love to get some. I have some wood identified only as South American citrus that is very nice. I have made duck calls from it. No real figure so I haven't used for pen.


----------



## joeatact

There is a fellow in kissemme that sells citrus wood I have made pens from it. Its spalted also. I will have to look and see if I can find a picture of the pen. It sold so I cannot retake one. I do have the blanks I can photograph them for you.


----------



## JimGo

Please do Joe; I'd like to see that.


----------



## slink74659

I'd like to see them too. Kissemme is where we were at. We didn't see any orange trees at all. Even at Disney. I did see a lot of trees getting trimmed, mostly palms. There must be a lot of wood going some where. Since I started making pens I notice a lot more things like this. Even my 14 year old daughter will say "how many pens do you think that will make?".


----------



## Dario

As Frank mentioned, it is a plain wood but the grain will be very tight.  I've seen very nice wood cavings out of those but won't use them on pen unless spalted or requested  []

As always, spalting is very unpredictable.  Pattern created varies depending on condition so whatever sample you see...please have an open mind []


----------



## DocRon

In regard to the source for citrus wood in Kissimmee, can you post an adress or email or something? I get down that way occasionally visiting friends, and though i might drop in and take a look at what he has. Thanx,

Doc ROn


----------



## slink74659

I would be interested in an email or numer also.
I had a request but it's not urgent.


----------



## joeatact

This is a picture of the citrus blanks that I got from this fellow. I sold the pen already so I don't have a picture of it. I will try to get ahold of this fellow again. The wood came from a grove that was destroyed in the storms a few years ago.


----------



## woodwish

Orange wood used to be used for all kinds of stuff, like toungue depressors if I remember right.  I know they still make little wooden sticks to push back cuticles with (sounds like a torture device to me).  Problem now is that most of ones being destroyed have citrus canker, that's why they are tearing them down.  Once they get canker they are burned, it's the only way to stop the spread of canker unfortunately.  Doubt if you will find any Florida citress trees for sale, unless something illegal or really unusual is going on.  The little sticks are a creamy yellow color with absolutley no character in my opinion.


----------



## JimQ

You still find Citrus down there, anywhere they are replacing an grove with houses.

JimQ


----------



## chigdon

Good stuff.  I have turned some nice spalted grapefruit.


----------



## joeatact

I found the guy with the citrus wood below are several pictures of ones he has. They are in no special order he wants $1.00 each plus shipping. He has at least 100 and can cut more. Let me know and I will middle man for him..


----------

